# Concrete work: How much should I pay?



## jpr62902

I want to pour a patio (4" thick, 3500 psi) and I'm trying to get an idea as to how much I should pay for the excavation, forming, material and finishing (simple -- broom finish is fine).  The only thing fancy is the form would be all curves.  A buddy told me $8 -- $10 a square foot, but it is a small job (250 -- 300 square feet), so I expect there to be a premium for that.  So what should I expect to pay to get this done?


----------



## bczoom

To me, $8-10 seems high already.


----------



## jpr62902

I just got an estimate for $5.71/square foot.  He started off at just under $8/ square foot, but I don't need a 5" pad with 4500 psi concrete.


----------



## Melensdad

Just curious but how accessible is the area where you want your concrete poured?

I'd like to have some work done but the area is around the back of the house, due to slope and landscaping there is no way to get a truck back there.  Wheel-barrows full of concrete would likely end up spilling a lot and would be very hard work.


----------



## jpr62902

Melensdad said:


> Just curious but how accessible is the area where you want your concrete poured?
> 
> I'd like to have some work done but the area is around the back of the house, due to slope and landscaping there is no way to get a truck back there. Wheel-barrows full of concrete would likely end up spilling a lot and would be very hard work.


 
Access is pretty easy -- they could probably get a small truck to drop the chute directly into the pour site.

Amen to the wheelbarrow thing.  The last time I poured concrete, we carted the excess in wheelbarrows to my neighbor's over 150 yards away (over our lawns).  That about gave me a coronary.


----------



## bczoom

$5.71 seems more in line.  Last work I had done was about $1 per sq/ft for the concrete labor but I did the prep work and paid for the concrete.

For those hard to get to places, get a pump truck.

Standard sized concrete trucks have a pump (or auger if I recall) option which feeds the concrete out of the truck into 4" hose that are in 20' increments.  Just add as many lengths of hose you need and then you're good to go.


----------



## Melensdad

PUMP TRUCK = $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JEV

More important than what you should pay, is to determine what kind of job you will be getting. When bidding any type of construction work, one should also get references that you can contact to see if the contractor was on time, was neat (where is the wash-out to be done), and how the job was completed. If the less expensive guy shows up 20 minute late you could end up with a hot load of concrete that cannot be properly finished. If you don't know a cement contractor personally, contact the local concrete supplier for a list of preferred contractors. They know who does good work and who the bums are.

At the end of the day, you usually get what you pay for...if you know what I mean. Good luck.


----------



## JEV

Here's another thought for the bid process. Get 5 bids...throw out the high and low bids, and look at the guys in the middle. They should be within a couple percent of each other. Then follow the above reference checks as well.


----------



## bczoom

Melensdad said:


> PUMP TRUCK = $$$$$$$$$$$$$



I'm not referring to one like this.





To correct myself and clarify, I guess it would be a pump trailer.  Something more like this.





They drop it off by the road and the trucks dump into it.  They pull out lengths of hose and connect until it reaches your work site.

We did it for a 30-40 yard pour behind my neighbor's house.  The hill was too steep to manage wheel barrels.  I'm thinking it was a couple/few hundred $ for the pump setup/hoses for the day.


----------



## Melensdad

Ah.  I see.  That would work.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> PUMP TRUCK = $$$$$$$$$$$$$





Like this?

FWIW, after literally having thousands of yards poured, I would go with at least 5" 4500psi with 'rebar' matting (like wire in concrete but comes in mats and the 'wire' is 1/4" in diameter) in the concrete; even on porches.  It's far more expensive than later discovering loads of cracks because the ground under the slab settled, and it almost always does.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I've seen these for rent locally:


----------



## FrancSevin

JPR,

Be sure and get a good compacted gravel base under that pad. Small investmet paysoff. especialy if your soil is alluvial or clay.

1.0" clean makes a great base at 4.0" You need 3 ton at about $20.00 a ton

Have them put glass fiber in the mix. Worth the extra $15 per yard.

Concrete here in St Louis is at $172 per yard. Your pad is almost 4 Yards of mix or close to $700 bucks plus $ 90.00 for delivery.

30 to 40 man hours depending on prep work and equipment required. Four guys at $250 bucks each puts you at $1790.00 or $5.97 per Square foot.

Sounds like your estimate is spot on. Sans gravel. I wouldn't pour without it.

Suggestion, have the contractor clear the land and set forms for 8 inches.  The do the gravel yourself.  Easy work, Good exercise for the heart,  Cheaper than a gym.


----------



## bczoom

Wow, $172 per yard?!?!?

I bitched when I had to pay $90 but that was about 7 years ago.  Better re-think my budget for my next project which will be around 24x40'x6".


----------



## FrancSevin

2005 I did a seven yard pour at my house ($70.00 Yard 5.5bag mix) and then three months later I did a 14 yard pour ($ 90.00 a yard 5.5 bagmix)

Blew me away but then the Chineese were buying up all the concrete in the world. Were I not considered a "contractor" at the time, the yard would not even have allocated me any. 

Today they make their own, mostly, so the increases are the result of...


Wait for it















EPA regulations. Much of it on the emmisions, Coal and limestone, and the higher costs of fuels.

The costs of mining are way up

The cost of operating a kiln are thru the roof.

And Diesel is no longer a buck a gallon thanks to 2007 low sulpher requirments.

You're welcome.


----------



## tommu56

Melensdad said:


> Just curious but how accessible is the area where you want your concrete poured?
> 
> I'd like to have some work done but the area is around the back of the house, due to slope and landscaping there is no way to get a truck back there.  Wheel-barrows full of concrete would likely end up spilling a lot and would be very hard work.



options 
cement pump we have pumped it 300+ ft in to our plant a good crew will have little mess  they put tar papet under the pipe and double up at joints just minimize the rubber pipe (we have had one burst and one came close but we cough it.)




cement pump boom truck 




cement conveyor truck


----------



## jpr62902

FrancSevin said:


> JPR,
> 
> Be sure and get a good compacted gravel base under that pad. Small investmet paysoff. especialy if your soil is alluvial or clay.
> 
> 1.0" clean makes a great base at 4.0" You need 3 ton at about $20.00 a ton
> 
> Have them put glass fiber in the mix. Worth the extra $15 per yard.
> 
> Concrete here in St Louis is at $172 per yard. Your pad is almost 4 Yards of mix or close to $700 bucks plus $ 90.00 for delivery.
> 
> 30 to 40 man hours depending on prep work and equipment required. Four guys at $250 bucks each puts you at $1790.00 or $5.97 per Square foot.
> 
> Sounds like your estimate is spot on. Sans gravel. I wouldn't pour without it.
> 
> Suggestion, have the contractor clear the land and set forms for 8 inches. The do the gravel yourself. Easy work, Good exercise for the heart, Cheaper than a gym.


 
Thanks, Franc.  My estimate includes 2 - 3" of crushed stone base and #4 rebar 3' on center.  The concrete cost is about $100/yard.  I'd do some of the work myself, but I'm already juggling 2 other projects that I want to complete by Memorial Day.


----------

